# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  trace در Eclipse

## taghdir2009

با سلام. شاید جای این سوال اینجا نباشه ولی چون انقدر اعصابم خورده و خسته شدم ناچارا" اینجا نوشتم.شرمنده
من تو Eclipse می خوام خط به خط تریس کنم اما نمیدونم چه جوری ؟واصلا" این دکمه تریس Eclipse کجاست که به تولبار اضافه کنم؟
هرچی گشتم وب و خود برنامه رو نتیجه نگرفتم،لطفا مراحلشو بگید. ممنون

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

> با سلام. شاید جای این سوال اینجا نباشه ولی چون انقدر اعصابم خورده و خسته شدم ناچارا" اینجا نوشتم.شرمنده
> من تو Eclipse می خوام خط به خط تریس کنم اما نمیدونم چه جوری ؟واصلا" این دکمه تریس Eclipse کجاست که به تولبار اضافه کنم؟
> هرچی گشتم وب و خود برنامه رو نتیجه نگرفتم،لطفا مراحلشو بگید. ممنون


واسه تریس کردن باید آپلیکیشنت رو مود دیباگ بیاری بالا(یعنی به جای run کردن باید debug کنی)، بعد هرجا که دلت خواست break point میزاری و خیلی راحت با 4 تا کلید کنترلی که eclipse دراختیارت میزاره میتونی برنامت رو خط به خط تریس کنی.

----------


## taghdir2009

> واسه تریس کردن باید آپلیکیشنت رو مود دیباگ بیاری بالا(یعنی به جای run کردن باید debug کنی)، بعد هرجا که دلت خواست break point میزاری و خیلی راحت با 4 تا کلید کنترلی که eclipse دراختیارت میزاره میتونی برنامت رو خط به خط تریس کنی.


برای مود debug ،باید روی اون سوسکه کلیک کنم دیگه درسته!؟بعد هر خطی که خواستم کلیک راست کنم و
tagle break point رو انتخاب کنم .راهها رو درست گفتم؟

ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون.
توی وب دیدم(یوتویب) عکس خود دکمه تریس هم تو تولبار بود.میشه دکمشو اضافه کرد به تولبار؟
راهی داره ؟

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

> برای مود debug ،باید روی اون سوسکه کلیک کنم دیگه درسته!؟بعد هر خطی که خواستم کلیک راست کنم و
> tagle break point رو انتخاب کنم .راهها رو درست گفتم؟
> 
> ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون.
> توی وب دیدم(یوتویب) عکس خود دکمه تریس هم تو تولبار بود.میشه دکمشو اضافه کرد به تولبار؟
> راهی داره ؟


سوسکه هم یه راهشه،
اما پیشنهاد میکنم این کار رو کن،
فرض کنیم میخوای یه Java Application رو اجرا کنی،
میری روی کلاسی که متد main داره راس کلیک میکنی، بعد میزنی Debug as Java Application،
بعد برنامت مد دیباگ میاد بالا.

فک کنم منظورت از تریس حرکت بین خطوط موقع دیباگ کردن باشه،
موقعی که کنترل برنامه رسید به break point،
اون بالا یه سری دکمه فعال میشه که اسماشون ایناس:
step return: این یه level بر میگرده بیرون، یعنی اگه مثلا تو یه متد باشی، از متد میای بیرون و میری خط بعد از جایی که متد فراخوانی شده.
step over: این دقیقا میره خط بعدی
step into: ابن میره تو متد، یعنی اگه کنترل رسیده باشه به خطی که یه متد توش صدا زده شده، این باعث میشه کنترل بره داخل کدای متد.

----------

